
Database timeouts - BrightDevs
https://brightinventions.pl/blog/database-timeouts/
======
BrightDevs
Without a carefully considered timeouts our application can become
unresponsive easily. In this post I focus on configuring various timeouts
related to interaction with database, specifically on relational databases.
The principles and practices however can be applied equally well to other
types of databases.

